# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  anyone keeping black angel fish?

## wonderpets

hies all i was thinking of keeping black angel fish but not sure in water type and how to see finnage wise hope any shi fu guide =)

----------


## situkwokhan

how many u like to keep.

well you can search the AQ there are tonnes of articles regarding angel fish keeping  :Smile: 

I have 1 black angel with me. Waiting for it to mature so that it can breed with my marble black  :Very Happy: 

Basically, angel fish like a tall tank. Those that they can swim up and down. other then that just feed them well and they will grow to love you.

----------

